# Tomcat und Axis nutzen?



## Ulmerschwabe (26. Apr 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen

ich stehe momentan vor der Aufgabe, einen SOAP-Service zu implementieren. Auf Seiten des Webservers möchte ich gerne ein paar C++ Funktionen aufrufen, die meine Applikation dann steuern.
Nun habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung mit Tomcat und Axis2.

- Kann ich Axis2-Java auch für C++ Funktionsaufrufe benutzen (müsste ja eigentlich...)?
- Ist Axis2 überhaupt die richtige Wahl dafür oder gibt es hier etwas einfacheres/besseres etc...?
- Ist der Aufwand sich in Tomcat und Axis2 einzuarbeiten sehr groß?

Viele viele Fragen und ich hoffe es gibt jemanden der diese alle beantworten will.

Ich bedanke mich auf jeden Fall schoneinmal im Voraus

MfG
Marco

[EDIT]
Hat ggf noch irgendjemand einen mini Workshop dazu? Könnte dann vielleicht sogar hilfreich sein [/EDIT]


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2007)

Bei der Verwendung von SOAP ist es Jacke wie Hose ob Client und/oder Server in Java oder C++ geschrieben sind, oder ob der Server ein Typ ist, der das XML selbst liest und sich an die Arbeit macht. Wenn du mit deinem Webbrowser auf Server XY gehst ist es ja auch wurscht, was da fürn System läuft und in was das gecodet wurde.

Wenn du SOAP in Java nutzen willst, liegst du mit Axis2 goldrichtig.

Wie groß der Aufwand ist hängt davon ab wie schnell mans schnallt und wie tief man rein muss. Sprich, es ist individuell unterschiedlich und dauert eben so lange wie es dauert.

Beispielcode findest du auf der Wesbite von Axis2 und mit den passenden Suchbegriffen in allerlei Foren, andernorts im Web und natürlich in Büchern


----------



## Ulmerschwabe (27. Apr 2007)

Das habe ich gemerkt...

Tomcat ohne Probleme installiert, Axis2 ohne Probleme installiert und die Tutorials von Apache.org sind der Hammer (bei welcher Software kann man das schon behaupten??)...

Also Danke für die Antwort...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Ulmerschwabe (3. Mai 2007)

Jetzt muss ich an dieser Stelle doch noch einmal einhaken...

Habe wie oben gesagt Axis2 am laufen. Um einen Webservice anzubieten benötige ich nun ein Servlet für Tomcat. Das heißt, dass ich in gewisser Weise doch mit Axis2 an Java gebunden bin, oder!?

Kann ich, wenn ich dann eine C++ Applikation vom Web ansprechen möchte, nur den Weg über Java gehen oder gibt es da eine schönere(bessere) Methode.
Wenn das nur über Java geht, müsste ich das ja dann über Bibliotheken machen (möchte keine weitere Socketverbindung). Zudem geht dann die Performanz wieder in die Knie, wenn ich erst ne Java-Applikation habe, die dann alles an C++ weiter gibt....

Habe mir zwar ein Buch gekauft, aber das ist nur für Java.


----------



## Ulmerschwabe (3. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte ja niemanden zu irgendetwas drängen, aber ich muss bis morgen entscheiden, ob Axis2 für mein Projekt tatsächlich zu verwenden ist, oder nicht.

Wenn mir jemand einen Tipp hätte oder mir sagen könnte, ob ich Axis2 auch ohne Java nutzen kann(wegen Tomcat und Servlet...), würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus,


Gruß
Marco


----------



## vogella (4. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Marco,

aufrufen kannst Du den Axis Webservice auch ohne Java, da Axis allerdings Java ist, kann der Service natürlich nicht ohne Java laufen. 

Nebenbei: ein Tutorial über Eclipse WTP und der Erzeugung von Webservice: Eclipse WTP und Webservices

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

